# Please help



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Mods & Admin
Sorry if this is not the right place to post this but PLEASE just read it

Taken from todays Cyprus mail
http://www.cyprus-mail.com/cyprus/huge- ... l/20110201

By Bejay Browne Published on February 1, 2011

IN A RACE against time family, friends and well wishers are scrambling to organise events to raise funds for a Paphos woman with life threatening melanoma.

The money will enable her to travel abroad to receive urgent radiation treatment. Alethea Ayres, 35, the mother of a two-year-old boy said she was ‘overwhelmed and touched’ by the response to her plight from the Paphos community.

Around €3,000 has been raised in a matter of days but the full 20-day treatment will cost €14,000 with at least another €1,000 to cover accommodation.

“I can’t believe how quickly everyone in the community has responded to my situation. This is a very emotional time, but most days, when I think of the help from everyone, it makes me smile and I’m so grateful,” said Alethea who hopes to fly out to Germany tomorrow. A number of airlines have been approached to see if they could provide flights. So far Cyprus Airways has said it will give her a 20 per cent discount as long as she can produce medical evidence.

“I can’t wait (any longer). It’s dangerous for me and I know I could die. I am hoping to start the radiotherapy as soon as possible and by the end of my treatment, I hope to have all the funds I need to cover the cost,” she said.

The popular Paphos resident is well known as she does some singing for a living at local hotels. She also operates a wesbsite; parentingincypus.com.

Alethea discovered only two weeks ago that her melanoma had spread to her brain. She had been suffering from severe headaches, dizzy spells and sickness. Doctors found seven tumours during a brain scan, and in just two weeks the number has increased to ten.

“The prognosis really depends on how I respond to treatment. If the doctors can shrink the tumours I will survive. I know that I’m dying and it’s a scary thought. But I am determined. I can envisage myself with a bald head in a pub saying, ‘I’m having the time of my life because I survived’,” she added.

Although it’s hard for her family and friends, Alethea says they have all been supportive. In particular she mentioned her husband, who she describes as her “rock”, and her toddler son, who “keeps her on her toes”. “I’m taking life minute by minute at the moment,”

Alethea said she could not believe how lucky she was in that so much fundraising has been done on her behalf. “When I’m better, I want to do something to give back to the community,” she said.

One of the main fundraising events for Alethea will take place on Saturday at the Prince Pub on the Tomb of the Kings Road at 3pm. Proprietor Lesley Hobbs said the event would have, singers, dancers, stalls, face painting and more.

Hobbs is approaching breweries and supermarkets to see if they will provide free food and drink.. “Alethea is such a sweet girl...and no little boy should be without his mum,” she said. Hobbs said she and another woman would be shaving their heads to raise money on Sunday afternoon at the pub.

Other events include a charity concert on February 13 at the International school in Paphos. Tickets are priced at €10 but it’s free for children. The band Coldshot, will be one of the groups performing along with Peter Laytock, Hitched and Groovejet.

For further information of fundraising events, or to make a donation, all of the links are available at Alethea’s website Home - Parenting in Cyprus, and also via the Pay Pal website at, [email protected].


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Dave&Moira said:


> Mods & Admin
> Sorry if this is not the right place to post this but PLEASE just read it
> 
> Taken from todays Cyprus mail
> ...


Have been promoting too.


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

*But tomorrow is the big day ..*



Dave&Moira said:


> Mods & Admin
> Sorry if this is not the right place to post this but PLEASE just read it
> 
> Taken from todays Cyprus mail
> ...


Starting at 3.00pm and go on until late .. The Prince, TOTK Rd Paphos
please, please , make the effort to pop in for an hour or so ..
buy a drink, buy a burger, bacon roll (yes Neil’s famous bacon rolls are on sale)
buy a few tombola tickets , buy some mulled wine , have the kids face painted,
wait for the auction (top class gifts !! )
Have a great time ..

But more important, lets help save Alethea, for the sake of her family..


Toot for Alethea, to show our support for this brave young lady. So remember folks, if you drive past, if only to find a parking place, sound your horns and TOOT FOR ALETHEA!!


----------

